# Problems with DirectDraw Acceleration and 3D



## bobby3127 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was digging through my old games yesterday and decided id start playing Age of Empires 2 again however I couldn't get the graphics to display properly. I spent a few hours following solutions online and finally got it to work after installing an older version of Directx (9c) I also installed directx 11 in the process thinking it couldn't hurt to update (maybe it did). I also went about making sure my display drivers were up to date and everything seems fine there. Problem is that now when i try to run Diablo 2 it wont start because of an error initializing Direct3D and Red Alert 2 wont even display a screen, but still allows me to hear the audio. When I run DxDiag it tells me that DirectDraw Acceleration is disabled (and wont give me an option to enable or test it), and Direct3D acceleration is set to 'partial' (again without the option to enable or test). I've seen this similar problem around a lot of forums and can't seem to find anything solutions so I'll be incredibly grateful if someone can help me here. I posted my dxdiag file below. Also I'm running Vista Home Premium 32 bit on an a HP laptop dv6000 and my video card (or display adapter i guess) is an integrated Intel(R) Mobile 945 Chipset.

Just to add some information that may help, when I check my display settings it says I have 0 mb of dedicated video memory and I am also unable to change settings in the troubleshoot tab (the option is greyed out and unavailable).
Thanks in advance for any help you can offer 


```
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/25/2010, 12:34:12
       Machine name: PEARDON-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
       System Model: HP Pavilion dv6000 (GA127UA#ABL)  
               BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBLv
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5300  @ 1.73GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.7GHz
             Memory: 1014MB RAM
          Page File: 927MB used, 1361MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 950
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_03
   Display Memory: 251 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
    Shared Memory: 251 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (59Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
   Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1504 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
   BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 6/18/2008 13:38:24, 3305472 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-64E2-11CF-6C76-B110A2C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x27A2
        SubSys ID: 0x30BB103C
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
     DDraw Status: Disabled
       D3D Status: D3D v7 or earlier apps disabled, D3D v8 or later apps enabled
       AGP Status: Not Available

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5045&SUBSYS_103C30BB&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: CHDRT32.sys
         Driver Version: 4.33.0001.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/3/2008 05:10:44, 182272 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Conexant
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5045&SUBSYS_103C30BB&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: CHDRT32.sys
         Driver Version: 4.33.0001.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/3/2008 05:10:44, 182272 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Conexant
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Conexant High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: CHDRT32.sys
         Driver Version: 4.33.0001.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/3/2008 05:10:44, 182272 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: HP Hotkey Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x3647, 0x0001
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Micr
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Micr
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Micr
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Micr
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Micr
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CA
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/19/2008 00:53:17, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/19/2008 00:49:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 02:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/10/2009 23:38:40, 17408 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 02:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/10/2009 23:38:40, 17408 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 02:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/19/2008 00:49:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 02:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn012b
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0745
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/19/2008 00:49:16, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 02:41:52, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 01:32:52, 53224 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/19/2008 00:49:16, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 02:41:52, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 37.4 GB
Total Space: 146.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 0.8 GB
Total Space: 6.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS541616J9SA00 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L632M ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:39:17, 67072 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: DTSoftBusCd00
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:39:17, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_135B103C&REV_02\FFAB546D00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH7 Family Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&F9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 02:41:20, 17976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:52, 43496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:26, 19944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:42, 109032 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:42, 561152 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 02:34:25, 15872 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&EB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:53:20, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C5&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:28, 27112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:52, 43496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:26, 19944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:42, 109032 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH7M/U LPC Interface Controller - 27B9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\3&21436425&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 02:41:14, 16440 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_03\3&21436425&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_03\3&21436425&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:38:20, 2307584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:38:24, 3305472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 6/18/2008 14:56:26, 32912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 2/11/2008 18:35:36, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 10/18/2006 21:10:57, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:18:28, 106496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:18:52, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 14:01:32, 256536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:19:12, 204800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:19:02, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 14:01:28, 539160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:18:24, 204800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:18:36, 135168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 14:01:34, 141848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 14:01:38, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 14:01:26, 166424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:18:12, 3293184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 14:01:30, 133656 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:19:40, 241664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 14:01:28, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:19:04, 24576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\oemdspif.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:19:20, 69632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:14, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:14, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:16, 110592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:16, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:16, 192512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:18:12, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:16, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:18, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:18, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:18, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:18, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:18, 131072 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:20, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:20, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:20, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:20, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:20, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:20, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:22, 180224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:22, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:22, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:22, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:22, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:16, 176128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:16, 192512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:18, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:22:22, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:26:48, 2420736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4dev32.dll, 7.14.0010.1504 (English), 6/18/2008 13:27:06, 2174976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v1504.dll, 6/18/2008 13:51:06, 147456 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/GU/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_03\3&21436425&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_E2\3&21436425&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1092&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_02\4&7C7FAC6&0&40F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_05\4&7C7FAC6&0&2CF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0000 (Japanese), 11/15/2006 21:35:20, 37376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\rixdicon.dll, 5/7/2005 23:06:00, 16480 bytes

     Name: Ricoh MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_01\4&7C7FAC6&0&2AF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0000 (Japanese), 11/16/2006 04:16:24, 32256 bytes

     Name: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_00\4&7C7FAC6&0&28F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:04, 62208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:53:27, 53376 bytes

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_19\4&7C7FAC6&0&29F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:19:14, 89088 bytes

     Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_30BB103C&REV_0A\4&7C7FAC6&0&2BF0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\snymsico.dll, 1.00.0000.9120 (English), 9/4/2004 14:00:00, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0000 (Japanese), 11/15/2006 23:42:46, 43520 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Annodex Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfAnxMux.dll,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.02.0001.1335
CMML Decode Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfCMMLDecoder.dll,
CMML Raw Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfCMMLRawSource.dll,
FLAC Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfFLACDecoder.dll,
FLAC Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfFLACEncoder.dll,
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Ogg Demux Packet Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux2.dll,
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
OGM Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfOGMDecoder.dll,
Speex Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfSpeexDecoder.dll,
Speex Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfSpeexEncoder.dll,
Subtitle VMR9 Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfSubtitleVMR9.dll,
Theora Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfTheoraDecoder.dll,
Theora Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfTheoraEncoder.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
Roxio Vob Loader,0x00200000,0,1,VOBLoader.ax,9.00.0001.0076
ROXIO VCFLatency 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,latency.ax,9.00.0001.0072
CyberLink Demultiplexer(NoneScramble),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3930
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.3319
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
ROXIO VCFWaveform 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,waveform.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO SceneRecorder 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,SceneRecorderFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ImageSource.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
roxio DCFilters Dragon Lair,0x00200000,0,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
MainConcept (Sonic) DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicmcdsdv.ax,2.01.0000.0004
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
roxio DCFilters Subpicture Mixer,0x00200000,2,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
CyberLink File Map Source,0x00200000,0,1,PCMRFMSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0810
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink SBE Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PCMRsbe.ax,1.00.0000.3426
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0001.0072
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1627
roxio DCFilters Mpeg I/II Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
CyberLink DVB Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,PCMRDvbSub.ax,1.00.0000.2224
ROXIO VideoCombine 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCombine.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio Smart Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Roxio Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
CyberLink XDS Codec,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRxdscodec.ax,1.00.0000.0322
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
ROXIO AudioConvert 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audconv.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO WAV Dest 3.0,0x00200000,0,0,WavHead.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,9.00.0002.0006
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.0805
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,9.00.0002.0006
CyberLink Pipe Switch,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRPipSwch.ax,1.00.0000.0725
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.3111
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7110
ROXIO Audio VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Looper.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
ROXIO VCFpeakmeter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,peakmeter.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
AVI Writer,0x00200000,1,0,aviwriter.ax,
MainConcept MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.2322
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
ROXIO VCFDVSceneDetect 1.0,0x00200000,1,2,DVSceneDetectFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio VOB Formatter,0x00200000,1,1,VOBFormatter.ax,9.00.0001.0076
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6002.18242
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18158
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,ColorSpConv.dll,9.00.0001.0072
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
muvee HXImage Filter,0x00200000,1,1,HXImageFilter.ax,4.00.0043.0005
ROXIO Audio Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,AudioSrc.ax,9.00.0001.0072
MediaWriter Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MediaWriter.ax,4.00.0043.0005
ROXIO DVDCrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,DVDCrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
ROXIO Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioInfTee.ax,
CyberLink CD+G Source,0x00600000,0,1,CLCdgSource.ax,1.00.0000.1230
CyberLink CD+G Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,CLCdgDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.1230
CyberLink WMV/WMA Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,2,CLWMFDemux.ax,1.00.0000.1302
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,RxDSAudioSource.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Sonic MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,2,sonicm2vd.ax,1.00.0197.60322
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,CrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio MPEG2 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
ROXIO VCFDvrSupport 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DvrSupportFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0072
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3202
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,9.00.0002.0006
CyberLink File Map Sink,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRFMSnk.ax,1.00.0000.0810
CyberLink AudioCD (CD+G) Filter,0x00600000,0,2,CLAudioCD.AX,5.05.0000.4223
ROXIO Audio VCFChunker 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,Chunker.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO Pan Zoom 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,PanZoom.ax,9.00.0001.0072
PCM MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRMpgVEnc2.ax,5.00.0000.1206
VCG Null Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamReader.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Roxio Smart Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Source,0x00200000,0,1,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,9.00.0001.0076
ROXIO InputSelector 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Demultiplexer (HP_QP2005),0x00600000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3113
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00600000,1,1,PCMRmp3wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0001.0072
PCM Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRdump.ax,3.00.0000.7122
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
PCM MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PCMRM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2114
ROXIO VCFVideoCutList 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vCutList.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1508
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink SBE Source Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PCMRsbesrc.ax,1.00.0000.3426
ROXIO Deinterlace 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,DeInter.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
QuickTimeRenderer Filter,0x00200000,1,0,QuickTimeRenderer.ax,8.01.0000.0000
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.02.0001.1335
Sonic MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicdsmpeg.ax,1.01.3858.0000
Sonic MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicdsmpeg.ax,1.01.3858.0000
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0001.0213
PCM MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRMpgVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.1206
ROXIO ListImage Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ListImageSource.ax,9.00.0001.0072
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink MPEGV Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRmpegvanalyzer.ax,1.00.0000.3426
PCM Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRResample.ax,4.00.0000.0126
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuNRWrapper.ax,1.00.0000.1318
ROXIO Video VCFLooper 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,vlooper.ax,9.00.0001.0072
PCM Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.3512
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Roxio Plasma CrossGraph Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PlasmaCGFilter.ax,9.00.0001.0076
VMR9 Wrapper 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,VideoCompositing.ax,
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP.ax,9.00.0001.0072
roxio DCFilters Smart Resizer,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
CyberLink Teletext Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,PCMRttxdec.ax,2.05.0000.3417
ROXIO QT Source,0x00200000,0,1,QTSource.ax,9.00.0001.0072
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil.dll,9.00.0001.0072
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,9.00.0002.0006
ROXIO VCFAudioMixer 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,audmf.ax,9.00.0001.0072
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRdemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4722
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (QP),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.6605
ROXIO CrossGraphEx Renderer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,CrossGraphEx.ax,9.00.0001.0072
PCM SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRSShot.ax,1.00.0000.2617
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ROXIO InputSelectorNew 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,InputSelector.ax,9.00.0001.0072
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,claudx.ax,6.01.0000.3523
PCM MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PCMRMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.3524
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuts.ax,1.00.0000.2108
muvee Video Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvvanalyse.ax,4.00.0021.0002
muvee Music Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvmanalyse.ax,4.00.0021.0002
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Splitter,0x005fffff,1,2,muveespmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0012
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,muveedsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0077
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,muveedsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0077
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,muveeeampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0003
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
ROXIO LVM File Source (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,LVMAsync.ax,9.00.0001.0076
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
LVMWriter,0x00200000,1,0,LVMWriter.ax,9.00.0001.0076
Cyberlink TS Filter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRTSFF.ax,1.00.0000.2322
PCM Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2304
VCG Video Mixer 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
PCM Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,PCMRaudenc.ax,2.00.0000.3516
QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,QuickTimeSource.dll,4.00.0043.0005
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,9.00.0002.0006
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2919
CyberLink Audio Decoder(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.2821
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1220
roxio DCFilters DVD Reader,0x00200000,0,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Roxio MPEG2 Muxer,0x00200000,4,0,MPEG2Muxer.dll,9.00.0002.0006
VCGImageSource,0x00200000,0,1,VideoCompositing.ax,
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
roxio DCFilters DVD Splitter,0x00200000,1,3,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2024
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18158
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,PsiParser.ax,
roxio DCFilters Audio Sync Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Media Analyser,0x00200000,1,2,mediaanalyser.ax,9.00.0001.0072
PCM Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PCMRVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3218
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink DVD Navigator (QP3),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.3313
muvee WAV Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,mvWavEnc.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.2905
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18158
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6002.18005
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,9.00.0002.0006
roxio DCFilters DVD Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,DCFilters9.dll,9.00.0001.0006
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
QuickTime Encoder,0x00200000,1,0,QuickTimeSink.ax,4.00.0043.0005
CyberLink PTS Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMPTSReg.ax,1.00.0000.1209
PCM Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAud.ax,6.00.0000.3507
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,SceneDetector.ax,9.00.0001.0072
CyberLink EPG Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMREpgDec.ax,1.00.0000.2917
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.3111
ROXIO Simple Dump 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,RxSimpleDump.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,9.00.0002.0006
ROXIO Video Resampler 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,VResamFilt.ax,9.00.0001.0072
Cyberlink Streamming Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.2029
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,9.00.0002.0006
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DivX Encoder Filter,0x00200000,1,1,divxenc.ax,5.02.0000.1257
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Roxio MPEG2 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG2VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0006
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX® 5.2.1 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,muveeeampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0003
MainConcept MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mceampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0001
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Conexant High Defin,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Conexant HD Audio input,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
,0x00000000,0,0,,
HP Pavilion Webcam,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Conexant HD Audio digital out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Conexant HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005

Video Capture Sources:
HP Pavilion Webcam,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18363
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18363
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18363

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Conexant High Definit,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.2108
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
DirectSound: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
DirectSound: Speakers (Conexant High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
SPDIF Interface (Conexant High ,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
```


----------



## bobby3127 (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry for the double post but it wont seem to let me edit the above post twice. Anyways, It turns out that the directX6.1 on the AOE2 disk in my CD drive was causing a problem. Now that I've taken the disc out, when I run dxdiag it now says that Directdraw 3D and acceleration are enabled. Still, the error with diablo 2 persists when I try to run it I get the same cannot initialize Direct3D error...thought I found the simple fix but apparently theres more to the puzzle. Eitherway hopefully this will help narrow it down.


----------



## bobby3127 (Mar 29, 2011)

9 Frustrating hours later I found the problem. Anyone with similar problems to mine should first *check to make sure they dont have a game with an older version of directX in their disc drive.* Turns out that because I had the AOE2 disc in my drive (which has directX 6 on it) it was causing errors with directX 10 which i needed to run other games like diablo 2 and red alert 2. 

What a head ache over such a stupid and easy to fix problem. Hope this helps someone else and saves them the frustration i went through. I might suggest making a sticky because ive seen tons of other forums where people have posted issues similar to mine and not been able to find a solution.


----------



## iBrews (Oct 13, 2011)

That didn't work for me, but I have another solution-- 

I've been all over the internet and I've figured out this problem (at least for me). I tried turning off my graphics driver and using the default VGA to no avail. I tried editing a bunch of things in shortcut (-NoStartup -NoTerrain, etc) and that didn't work. Here's the problem:

I'm using a NETBOOK, and the limited resolution aspect ratios make it so Age of Empires can't 'draw'. I fixed it by forcing my screen to use a 1024x768 resolution (800x600 works also) instead of the what it naturally does (1024x576). Here's how you can do this:

NetBook Screen Resolution 1024x768 or Higer with out Scrolling ~ CE's Geekbook

Hope I save a few people headaches!

-Alex
alexcoulombe.com


----------

